# Tradimento dopo 18 anni di matrimonio



## Old romano (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ciao a tutti, scusatemi se leggerete la solita banale storia di corna vecchia come il mondo, ma quello che per il resto del mondo non è che una semplice distorsione di un rapporto di coppia, per me rappresenta la fine di un ideale , quello che mi faceva sentire diverso dagli altri, fortunato per un matrimonioin piedi da 18 anni. Spero di trovare attraverso i vostri commenti un canale di comunicazione che mi porti elementi nuovi di valutazione, perche per come la vedo io, nelle notti passate insonni, sentimenti come rabbia, dolore, rancore non mi hanno suggerito altro che la separazione. I fatti: Ci siamo sposati nel 1991, dopo appena un anno di fidanzamento (entrambi avevamo alle spalle diverse storie), amore allo stato puro, tutto ruota intorno a noi, siamo così affiatati e stiamo così bene da soli, che alle volte ci viene il dubbio di isolarci troppo dagli amici, dal resto del mondo. Sono anni di felicità, lei appena laureata stenta a trovare lavoro e si dedica completamente a me. Passano gli anni, nove, lei nel frattempo ha trovato un occupazione, i figli non arrivano (il desiderio è più mio), la passione diminuisce, ed iniziano le prime discussioni. Lei freme, rimpiange i tempi andati, le palpitazioni che le causavo al mio rientro a casa, teme che non la ami più. Io la rassicuro, le spiego dolcemente che non è così, che il mio amore c'è e ci sarà sempre, che è solo una naturale maturazione del nostro raporto, e che dobbiamo compensare la minore intensità della passione con la maggiore affinità di coppia acquisita, e con la complicità nelle nostre piccole cose quotidiane. Al momento lei sembra convincersi , salvo poi periodicamente riproporre i suoi dubbi, aggiungendo alle volte anche delle piccole velate minacce del tipo: guarda che se tra di noi le cose non cambiano, io inizio a guardarmi intorno! Inizialmente non bado alle sue parole, salvo in seguito rispondergli con rabbia, che lei non ha nessun diritto di fare quelle minacce, e che se invece di impegnarsi per risolvere i nostri problemi, preferisce un'alternativa, è libera di farlo, basta che abbia l'onestà di dirmelo. Passano altri anni tra alti e bassi, per me nonostante tutto l'amore nei suoi confronti è sempre presente, nel 2006 lei decidedi voler dare una svolta alla sua vita e al nostro rapporto, e mi convince a tentare la strada della fecondazione assistita per avere un bambino.
Il destino (beffardo) ci consegna nove mesi dopo due bellissimi bambini, due angeli, nei quali riponiamo tette le nostre speranze per un rapporto più maturo, ora siamo una vera famiglia. 
Invece, non cambia nulla, non posso fare a meno di notare la sua lontananza, mentale e fisica, che lei giustifica con il maggiore impegno profuso nel mandare avanti le cose, ed in effetti la sua efficenza nelle cose pratiche è indiscutibile, ma è sempre nervosa, cambia di colpo umore, si isola, è sempre stanca, e non vuole fare più l'amore.
Dicembre 2008, lei è davanti al computer, ma il pianto di uno dei bambini la porta ad allontanarsi di corsa nella loro stanza, l'occhio mi và sullo schermo..... è la fine di TUTTO! Uno scambio di frasi in chat con un suo collega di lavoro, mi fa capire inequivocabilmente che lei in quel momento vorrebbe essere non a casa con la sua famiglia, con i suoi bambini, ma vorrebbe essere con LUI. Al momento faccio finta di nulla, forse ho frainteso, ma non reggo alla rabbia, e il giorno dopo, attendo il momento giusto, al riparo dei bambini, per gridarle in faccia tutti i miei dubbi, ed il mio rancore per la sua disonestà. Lei non replica , si limita ad assumere un espressione attonita con tanto di bocca aperta, allora recupero i bambini ed esco. Vorrei non tornare a casa, vorrei non rivederla, ma come faccio, è la madre dei miei figli. In seguito e dopo aver smontato tanti suoi tentativi di nascondere o sminuire il suo coinvolgimento, ho ottenuto una sua completa confessione. Sono nove anni che la loro storia va avanti con periodi più o meno intensi, ma da ben nove anni, che sottratti ai 18 annidel nostro matrimonio, fanno nove anni per uno, quasi un matrimonio parallelo. Potrei scrivere ancora molto, ma aspetto le vostre repliche, e vi ringrazio in anticipo per il tempo che vorrete dedicarmi.


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

che brutta storia romano.
ma quindi andava avanti già da 9 anni??
e perchè ha voluto i figli ?


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

romano ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scusatemi se leggerete la solita banale storia di corna vecchia come il mondo, ma quello che per il resto del mondo non è che una semplice distorsione di un rapporto di coppia, per me rappresenta la fine di un ideale , quello che mi faceva sentire diverso dagli altri, fortunato per un matrimonioin piedi da 18 anni. Spero di trovare attraverso i vostri commenti un canale di comunicazione che mi porti elementi nuovi di valutazione, perche per come la vedo io, nelle notti passate insonni, sentimenti come rabbia, dolore, rancore non mi hanno suggerito altro che la separazione. I fatti: Ci siamo sposati nel 1991, dopo appena un anno di fidanzamento (entrambi avevamo alle spalle diverse storie), amore allo stato puro, tutto ruota intorno a noi, siamo così affiatati e stiamo così bene da soli, che alle volte ci viene il dubbio di isolarci troppo dagli amici, dal resto del mondo. Sono anni di felicità, lei appena laureata stenta a trovare lavoro e si dedica completamente a me. Passano gli anni, nove, lei nel frattempo ha trovato un occupazione, i figli non arrivano (il desiderio è più mio), la passione diminuisce, ed iniziano le prime discussioni. Lei freme, rimpiange i tempi andati, le palpitazioni che le causavo al mio rientro a casa, teme che non la ami più. Io la rassicuro, le spiego dolcemente che non è così, che il mio amore c'è e ci sarà sempre, che è solo una naturale maturazione del nostro raporto, e che dobbiamo compensare la minore intensità della passione con la maggiore affinità di coppia acquisita, e con la complicità nelle nostre piccole cose quotidiane. Al momento lei sembra convincersi , salvo poi periodicamente riproporre i suoi dubbi, aggiungendo alle volte anche delle piccole velate minacce del tipo: guarda che se tra di noi le cose non cambiano, io inizio a guardarmi intorno! Inizialmente non bado alle sue parole, salvo in seguito rispondergli con rabbia, che lei non ha nessun diritto di fare quelle minacce, e che se invece di impegnarsi per risolvere i nostri problemi, preferisce un'alternativa, è libera di farlo, basta che abbia l'onestà di dirmelo. Passano altri anni tra alti e bassi, per me nonostante tutto l'amore nei suoi confronti è sempre presente, nel 2006 lei decidedi voler dare una svolta alla sua vita e al nostro rapporto, e mi convince a tentare la strada della fecondazione assistita per avere un bambino.
> Il destino (beffardo) ci consegna nove mesi dopo due bellissimi bambini, due angeli, nei quali riponiamo tette le nostre speranze per un rapporto più maturo, ora siamo una vera famiglia.
> Invece, non cambia nulla, non posso fare a meno di notare la sua lontananza, mentale e fisica, che lei giustifica con il maggiore impegno profuso nel mandare avanti le cose, ed in effetti la sua efficenza nelle cose pratiche è indiscutibile, ma è sempre nervosa, cambia di colpo umore, si isola, è sempre stanca, e non vuole fare più l'amore.
> Dicembre 2008, lei è davanti al computer, ma il pianto di uno dei bambini la porta ad allontanarsi di corsa nella loro stanza, l'occhio mi và sullo schermo..... è la fine di TUTTO! Uno scambio di frasi in chat con un suo collega di lavoro, mi fa capire inequivocabilmente che lei in quel momento vorrebbe essere non a casa con la sua famiglia, con i suoi bambini, ma vorrebbe essere con LUI. Al momento faccio finta di nulla, forse ho frainteso, ma non reggo alla rabbia, e il giorno dopo, attendo il momento giusto, al riparo dei bambini, per gridarle in faccia tutti i miei dubbi, ed il mio rancore per la sua disonestà. Lei non replica , si limita ad assumere un espressione attonita con tanto di bocca aperta, allora recupero i bambini ed esco. Vorrei non tornare a casa, vorrei non rivederla, ma come faccio, è la madre dei miei figli. In seguito e dopo aver smontato tanti suoi tentativi di nascondere o sminuire il suo coinvolgimento, ho ottenuto una sua completa confessione. Sono nove anni che la loro storia va avanti con periodi più o meno intensi, ma da ben nove anni, che sottratti ai 18 annidel nostro matrimonio, fanno nove anni per uno, quasi un matrimonio parallelo. Potrei scrivere ancora molto, ma aspetto le vostre repliche, e vi ringrazio in anticipo per il tempo che vorrete dedicarmi.


Da quello che ho capito, in fondo sei del tutto solo da nove anni, come io lo sono da 15.
Non so davvero che dirti. Quando una donna si allontana, cancella tutto, mi hano detto in molti.
Lei come si è detta intenzionata, ora?


----------



## Old matilde (29 Gennaio 2009)

benvenuto,
le altre ragazze/i sapranno consigliari meglio di me, ma voglio madarti almeno un'abbraccio.
Non ho parole


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2009)

mah... 9 anni sono una vita... possibile davvero che certe persone vadano avanti per così tanti anni a raccontare bugie? possibile che tu non ti sia mai accorto di nulla in 9 anni?


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah... 9 anni sono una vita... possibile davvero che certe persone vadano avanti per così tanti anni a raccontare bugie? possibile che tu non ti sia mai accorto di nulla in 9 anni?


Si è accorto del cambiamento, ma del resto quando un uomo è innamorato sul serio, non fa come la donna, che diventa possessiva e gelosa, ma al contrario porta all'estremo la fiducia, anche quando non ce ne sarebbe ragione, perchè sono convinto che per l'uomo l'amore vero (non il possesso) sia prima di tutto rispetto e stima. E' idiota, lo so, ma noi uomini isamo idioti, e quando amiamo lo facciamo davvero, non a parole.
Lui credo non abbia mai davvero creduto alle minacce di lei, salvo poi cadere nel baratro della verità.


----------



## Old oscar (29 Gennaio 2009)

romano ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scusatemi se leggerete la solita banale storia di corna vecchia come il mondo, ma quello che per il resto del mondo non è che una semplice distorsione di un rapporto di coppia, per me rappresenta la fine di un ideale , quello che mi faceva sentire diverso dagli altri, fortunato per un matrimonioin piedi da 18 anni. Spero di trovare attraverso i vostri commenti un canale di comunicazione che mi porti elementi nuovi di valutazione, perche per come la vedo io, nelle notti passate insonni, sentimenti come rabbia, dolore, rancore non mi hanno suggerito altro che la separazione. I fatti: Ci siamo sposati nel 1991, dopo appena un anno di fidanzamento (entrambi avevamo alle spalle diverse storie), amore allo stato puro, tutto ruota intorno a noi, siamo così affiatati e stiamo così bene da soli, che alle volte ci viene il dubbio di isolarci troppo dagli amici, dal resto del mondo. Sono anni di felicità, lei appena laureata stenta a trovare lavoro e si dedica completamente a me. Passano gli anni, nove, lei nel frattempo ha trovato un occupazione, i figli non arrivano (il desiderio è più mio), la passione diminuisce, ed iniziano le prime discussioni. Lei freme, rimpiange i tempi andati, le palpitazioni che le causavo al mio rientro a casa, teme che non la ami più. Io la rassicuro, le spiego dolcemente che non è così, che il mio amore c'è e ci sarà sempre, che è solo una naturale maturazione del nostro raporto, e che dobbiamo compensare la minore intensità della passione con la maggiore affinità di coppia acquisita, e con la complicità nelle nostre piccole cose quotidiane. Al momento lei sembra convincersi , salvo poi periodicamente riproporre i suoi dubbi, aggiungendo alle volte anche delle piccole velate minacce del tipo: guarda che se tra di noi le cose non cambiano, io inizio a guardarmi intorno! Inizialmente non bado alle sue parole, salvo in seguito rispondergli con rabbia, che lei non ha nessun diritto di fare quelle minacce, e che se invece di impegnarsi per risolvere i nostri problemi, preferisce un'alternativa, è libera di farlo, basta che abbia l'onestà di dirmelo. Passano altri anni tra alti e bassi, per me nonostante tutto l'amore nei suoi confronti è sempre presente, nel 2006 lei decidedi voler dare una svolta alla sua vita e al nostro rapporto, e mi convince a tentare la strada della fecondazione assistita per avere un bambino.
> Il destino (beffardo) ci consegna nove mesi dopo due bellissimi bambini, due angeli, nei quali riponiamo tette le nostre speranze per un rapporto più maturo, ora siamo una vera famiglia.
> Invece, non cambia nulla, non posso fare a meno di notare la sua lontananza, mentale e fisica, che lei giustifica con il maggiore impegno profuso nel mandare avanti le cose, ed in effetti la sua efficenza nelle cose pratiche è indiscutibile, ma è sempre nervosa, cambia di colpo umore, si isola, è sempre stanca, e non vuole fare più l'amore.
> Dicembre 2008, lei è davanti al computer, ma il pianto di uno dei bambini la porta ad allontanarsi di corsa nella loro stanza, l'occhio mi và sullo schermo..... è la fine di TUTTO! Uno scambio di frasi in chat con un suo collega di lavoro, mi fa capire inequivocabilmente che lei in quel momento vorrebbe essere non a casa con la sua famiglia, con i suoi bambini, ma vorrebbe essere con LUI. Al momento faccio finta di nulla, forse ho frainteso, ma non reggo alla rabbia, e il giorno dopo, attendo il momento giusto, al riparo dei bambini, per gridarle in faccia tutti i miei dubbi, ed il mio rancore per la sua disonestà. Lei non replica , si limita ad assumere un espressione attonita con tanto di bocca aperta, allora recupero i bambini ed esco. Vorrei non tornare a casa, vorrei non rivederla, ma come faccio, è la madre dei miei figli. In seguito e dopo aver smontato tanti suoi tentativi di nascondere o sminuire il suo coinvolgimento, ho ottenuto una sua completa confessione. Sono nove anni che la loro storia va avanti con periodi più o meno intensi, ma da ben nove anni, che sottratti ai 18 annidel nostro matrimonio, fanno nove anni per uno, quasi un matrimonio parallelo. Potrei scrivere ancora molto, ma aspetto le vostre repliche, e vi ringrazio in anticipo per il tempo che vorrete dedicarmi.


 
prendo come spunto il tuo caso ( non me ne volere ) per parlare di questa cosa.

probabilmente, se non veniva scoperta, lei andava avanti per una vita. 
E' evidente questa cosa dal fatto che, sebbene avesse un'amante voleva anche dei figli dal marito ( decisi nel 2006 ). 

Questo è una di quelle situazioni in cui si ha 

1- un marito con cui fare una famiglia, una casa, dei figli
2- un amante con cui poter esprimere la passione amorosa.

ne volevo parlare proponendo un 3d apposito,  un 3d che ho proposto ma che  è naufragato.


----------



## brugola (29 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *E' evidente questa cosa dal fatto che, sebbene avesse un'amante voleva anche dei figli dal marito ( decisi nel 2006 ).*
> 
> Questo è una di quelle situazioni in cui si ha
> 
> ...


eh si, evidentissima. Qualunque donna con l'amante vuole anche dei figlioli!!


----------



## Old oscar (29 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh si, evidentissima. Qualunque donna con l'amante vuole anche dei figlioli!!


 
qualunque donna no, non generalizziamo volendo fare dell'ironia. 

Qualche donna si, vuole dei figli dal marito anche se ha un'amante. 
Vuole tenersi sia l'amante che il marito.
Succede..............


----------



## Grande82 (29 Gennaio 2009)

ti propongo una visione alternativa, in cui i suoi scatti di rabbia sono l'espressione di un odio per se stessa, non più capace di amarti e che ti tradisce e ti mente. si odia, si fa schifo, si arrabbia con te. lo lascia, lo riprende. lo lascia. lo riprende. a un certo punto lo lascia e si illude che tutto nasca dai figli che non ci sono. ti chiede di trovare insieme una strada. per un periodo pensa sia tutto sereno. invece no. la sua vita non è tornata la magia iniziale. e' tutto come prima. e non sei tu ad essere sabgliato, ma lei a non essersi resa conto che l'amore matura e il resto.. è solo emozione. E' vero, 9anni sono tanti. ma quante volte si saranno visti? se le metti insieme... 2-3mesi? forse meno.... non è un metrimonio parallelo. E' l'emozione dell'adulterio e del proibito che sostituisce l'emozione dell'inanmoramento. Credo che la via sia chiederle di andare via e riflettere su ciò che vuole, tenendo tu per ora la casa e i figli, dicendole di tornare solo SE  e QUANDO è convinta. Sapendo però che non l'aspetterai in eterno. 
Cercando di essere freddo e non pregarla. nè mostrarle l'amore e il dolore. 
Ti abbraccio.
Altro non posso fare.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah... 9 anni sono una vita... possibile davvero che certe persone vadano avanti per così tanti anni a raccontare bugie? possibile che tu non ti sia mai accorto di nulla in 9 anni?



ma perchè ti sembra così strano?
c'è gente che mette su la maschera tutti i giorni da moltissimo tempo e nessuno se ne accorge.
Come quelli che dicono dopo che uno ha fatto una strage:
era così un bravo ragazzo!
evidentemente è possibile mentire e spacciarsi diversamente da come si è per tutta una vita.


----------



## Old oscar (29 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti propongo una visione alternativa, in cui i suoi scatti di rabbia sono l'espressione di un odio per se stessa, non più capace di amarti e che ti tradisce e ti mente. si odia, si fa schifo, si arrabbia con te. lo lascia, lo riprende. lo lascia. lo riprende. a un certo punto lo lascia e si illude che tutto nasca dai figli che non ci sono. ti chiede di trovare insieme una strada. per un periodo pensa sia tutto sereno. invece no. la sua vita non è tornata la magia iniziale. e' tutto come prima. e non sei tu ad essere sabgliato, ma lei a non essersi resa conto che l'amore matura e il resto.. è solo emozione. E' vero, 9anni sono tanti. ma quante volte si saranno visti? se le metti insieme... 2-3mesi? forse meno.... non è un metrimonio parallelo. E' l'emozione dell'adulterio e del proibito che sostituisce l'emozione dell'inanmoramento. Credo che la via sia chiederle di andare via e riflettere su ciò che vuole, tenendo tu per ora la casa e i figli, dicendole di tornare solo SE e QUANDO è convinta. Sapendo però che non l'aspetterai in eterno.
> Cercando di essere freddo e non pregarla. nè mostrarle l'amore e il dolore.
> Ti abbraccio.
> Altro non posso fare.


evvai, sfasciamo un altro matrimonio nel nome del senso del possesso. 

La visione alternativa potrebbe essere che lei era felice così, era nervosa  ( alcune volte ) perchè avrebbe voluto essere con l'amante e invece non poteva.
in nove anni si saranno visti tutti i giorni ( visto che erano colleghi di lavoro ). Forse intendi quante voste si saranno visti per fare l'amore ?, vuoi girare la lama nella ferita ? 


forse è proprio l'essere freddo che ha fatto si che lei si allontanasse e cercasse altro 


non me ne volere Grande, però.........mannaggia a chi da consigli con leggerezza.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> evvai, sfasciamo un altro matrimonio nel nome del senso del possesso.
> 
> La visione alternativa potrebbe essere che lei era felice così, era nervosa ( alcune volte ) perchè avrebbe voluto essere con l'amante e invece non poteva.
> in nove anni si saranno visti tutti i giorni ( visto che erano colleghi di lavoro ). Forse intendi quante voste si saranno visti per fare l'amore ?, vuoi girare la lama nella ferita ?
> ...


Solo perchè non concordi non vuol dire che sia un consiglio leggero, oscar.
Se l'ho espresso è perchè mi pare che inq uesti 9anni, se anche è stat felice lei, non ha reso felice lui con i suoi momenti di nervosismo, appunto. E non è poco, in un matrimonio.
Inoltre penso che andar via sia un modo per capire cosa si vuole e non condannare entrambi a futuri annid i incertezza e  infelicità, dando modo a lei di capire cosa perde e riapprezzare, forse, 'il rumore dei suoi passi sulla soglia di sera'... non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè ti sembra così strano?
> c'è gente che mette su la maschera tutti i giorni da moltissimo tempo e nessuno se ne accorge.
> Come quelli che dicono dopo che uno ha fatto una strage:
> era così un bravo ragazzo!
> *evidentemente è possibile mentire e spacciarsi diversamente da come si è per tutta una vita.*









poi aggiungici il fatto che quando si ama spesso si è (inevitabilmente e giustamente) _'rincoglioniti'_ (*) e nn si riesce a carpire i messaggi che la persona ci manda... ogni tanto bisognerebbe 'astrarsi' dalla propria storia x capire se ci sono problemi o no.

cmq mi disp tanto x te  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps: (*) prima che si scateni un casino, ho usato questo termine in senso buono, no di certo offensivo.


----------



## Old romano (29 Gennaio 2009)

Grazie per le vostre parole, rispondo ora a tutti i vostri  quesiti.
Perchè ha voluto i figli?
Bene l'ho chiesto direttamente a lei, (in verità gliel'ho rinfacciato) la sua risposta è stata che lo voleva per dare una sferzata al nostro rapporto. Io le ho risposto che la credevo, ma ho aggiunto che lei lo aveva fatto anche perchè non sapendo prendere una decisione, ha chiesto aiuto al destino. Mi spiego meglio. Nella sua testa sicuramente lei avrà voluto liberarsi nei miei confronti anche dell'ultima cosa rimasta in sospeso, i figli, dopo di che si sarebbe sentita più libera di decidere del suo futuro. In alternativa, con il figlio avrebbe continuato il nostro matrimonio. Non ha negato, e li la rabbia è cresciuta, perche gli stessi figli che lei ora tira in ballo per trattenermi a casa con loro, non le sono stati utili per interrompere la sua relazione. Ora lei si dichiara pentita, giura di essersi trovata in balia degli eventi, vittima delle sue insistenze..... e altre cose del genere, dice di voler ricominciare tutto da capo, che nel suo cuore ha ritrovato il vero amore, e si dichiara pronta a pagare qualsiasi prezzo affinchè si rimanga insieme. Non le credo, troppe volte nelle nostre discussioni lei ha mentito, perchè dovrebbe essere sincera ora, è solo spaventata di perdere tutto, perchè non ci ha pensato prima. Poi dentro di me sento che qualcosa si è spezzato, ha distrutto tutto, i miei ricordi più cari, tutto va rivisto e filtrato con la presenza dell'altro. 
Che senso  ha rimanere insieme, i figli ci sono e ci saranno sempre, ma devo guardare avanti, devo pensare anche a me, solo così potrò essere un buon padre, ma non riesco a pensare al futuro se ho lei davanti agli occhi, devo allontanarmi.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè ti sembra così strano?
> c'è gente che mette su la maschera tutti i giorni da moltissimo tempo e nessuno se ne accorge.
> Come quelli che dicono dopo che uno ha fatto una strage:
> era così un bravo ragazzo!
> evidentemente è possibile mentire e spacciarsi diversamente da come si è per tutta una vita.


ok... ma nel caso in questione è assurdo, visto che il tutto è iniziato prima dell'arrivo dei figli.
poi che ne so, magari l'altro è sposato e lei si è adeguata pur di non perderlo.

ps: ciao!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2009)

romano ha detto:


> Grazie per le vostre parole, rispondo ora a tutti i vostri quesiti.
> Perchè ha voluto i figli?
> Bene l'ho chiesto direttamente a lei, (in verità gliel'ho rinfacciato) la sua risposta è stata che lo voleva per dare una sferzata al nostro rapporto. Io le ho risposto che la credevo, ma ho aggiunto che lei lo aveva fatto anche perchè non sapendo prendere una decisione, ha chiesto aiuto al destino. Mi spiego meglio. Nella sua testa sicuramente lei avrà voluto liberarsi nei miei confronti anche dell'ultima cosa rimasta in sospeso, i figli, dopo di che si sarebbe sentita più libera di decidere del suo futuro. In alternativa, con il figlio avrebbe continuato il nostro matrimonio. Non ha negato, e li la rabbia è cresciuta, perche gli stessi figli che lei ora tira in ballo per trattenermi a casa con loro, non le sono stati utili per interrompere la sua relazione. Ora lei si dichiara pentita, giura di essersi trovata in balia degli eventi, vittima delle sue insistenze..... e altre cose del genere, dice di voler ricominciare tutto da capo, che nel suo cuore ha ritrovato il vero amore, e si dichiara pronta a pagare qualsiasi prezzo affinchè si rimanga insieme. Non le credo, troppe volte nelle nostre discussioni lei ha mentito, perchè dovrebbe essere sincera ora, è solo spaventata di perdere tutto, perchè non ci ha pensato prima. Poi dentro di me sento che qualcosa si è spezzato, ha distrutto tutto, i miei ricordi più cari, tutto va rivisto e filtrato con la presenza dell'altro.
> Che senso ha rimanere insieme, i figli ci sono e ci saranno sempre, ma devo guardare avanti, devo pensare anche a me, solo così potrò essere un buon padre, ma non riesco a pensare al futuro se ho lei davanti agli occhi, devo allontanarmi.


se hai modo di poter stare per conto tuo per qualche tempo, fallo. è l'unico modo per farle capire cosa ha rischiato di perdere, o che ha perso.


----------



## Old oscar (29 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Solo perchè non concordi non vuol dire che sia un consiglio leggero, oscar.
> Se l'ho espresso è perchè mi pare che inq uesti 9anni, se anche è stat felice lei, non ha reso felice lui con i suoi momenti di nervosismo, appunto. E non è poco, in un matrimonio.
> Inoltre penso che andar via sia un modo per capire cosa si vuole e non condannare entrambi a futuri annid i incertezza e infelicità, dando modo a lei di capire cosa perde e riapprezzare, forse, 'il rumore dei suoi passi sulla soglia di sera'... non so se mi spiego.


la leggerezza era riferita al fatto che hai scritto 

" E' vero, 9anni sono tanti. ma quante volte si saranno visti? se le metti insieme... 2-3mesi? forse meno.... "

visto che sono colleghi ( come ha detto lui ), è logico che si sono visti, e si vedono, tutti i giorni e non 2 o 3 mesi in totale.

lei aveva già deciso cosa voleva, 
1 marito con figli e un'amante, se non veniva scoperta probabilmente andava avanti una vita ( nove anni mi sembrano un tempo sufficientemente lungo per capire cosa si vuole e decidere ).

la leggerezza era riferita a questo, ma non vedere il termine " leggerezze " come un termine denigrante. A volte, le cose fatte con leggerezza, sono le migliori.

Non è che non concordo con te, è che siamo in presenza di una bigama, non di una traditrice, la cosa è ben diversa e necessita di altri parametri di valutazione, se si vuole dare una valutazione alla cosa.


----------



## Old sperella (29 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Non è che non concordo con te, è che siamo in presenza di una bigama, non di una traditrice, la cosa è ben diversa e necessita di altri parametri di valutazione, se si vuole dare una valutazione alla cosa.


già . 
Credo che una bigamia sia imperdonabile e non lasci margine di ricostruzione . Si ha davanti una perfetta sconosciuta , nel momento in cui si scopre una doppia vita a tutti gli effetti


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

romano ha detto:


> Grazie per le vostre parole, rispondo ora a tutti i vostri  quesiti.
> Perchè ha voluto i figli?
> Bene l'ho chiesto direttamente a lei, (in verità gliel'ho rinfacciato) la sua risposta è stata che lo voleva per dare una sferzata al nostro rapporto. Io le ho risposto che la credevo, ma ho aggiunto che lei lo aveva fatto anche perchè non sapendo prendere una decisione, ha chiesto aiuto al destino. Mi spiego meglio. Nella sua testa sicuramente lei avrà voluto liberarsi nei miei confronti anche dell'ultima cosa rimasta in sospeso, i figli, dopo di che si sarebbe sentita più libera di decidere del suo futuro. In alternativa, con il figlio avrebbe continuato il nostro matrimonio. Non ha negato, e li la rabbia è cresciuta, perche gli stessi figli che lei ora tira in ballo per trattenermi a casa con loro, non le sono stati utili per interrompere la sua relazione. Ora lei si dichiara pentita, giura di essersi trovata in balia degli eventi, vittima delle sue insistenze..... e altre cose del genere, dice di voler ricominciare tutto da capo, che nel suo cuore ha ritrovato il vero amore, e si dichiara pronta a pagare qualsiasi prezzo affinchè si rimanga insieme. Non le credo, troppe volte nelle nostre discussioni lei ha mentito, perchè dovrebbe essere sincera ora, è solo spaventata di perdere tutto, perchè non ci ha pensato prima. Poi dentro di me sento che qualcosa si è spezzato, ha distrutto tutto, i miei ricordi più cari, tutto va rivisto e filtrato con la presenza dell'altro.
> Che senso  ha rimanere insieme, i figli ci sono e ci saranno sempre, ma devo guardare avanti, devo pensare anche a me, solo così potrò essere un buon padre, ma non riesco a pensare al futuro se ho lei davanti agli occhi, devo allontanarmi.


Ciao Romano, sono un traditore, sposato e con un figlio. 

Non voglio dirti di perdonarla perchè so che è difficile, ma vorrei farti riflettere sul fatto che forse lei per liberarsi dal fardello DOVEVA essere messa alle strette. A volte è l'unica maniera.


----------



## Old oscar (29 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> già .
> Credo che una bigamia sia imperdonabile e non lasci margine di ricostruzione . Si ha davanti una perfetta sconosciuta , nel momento in cui si scopre una doppia vita a tutti gli effetti


forse è imperdonabile perchè non si riesce a capire ........

in altre civiltà è capibile e non sarebbe imperdonabile, sarebbe consuetudine.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> forse è imperdonabile perchè non si riesce a capire ........
> 
> in altre civiltà è capibile e non sarebbe imperdonabile, sarebbe consuetudine.


e quale sarebbe la società che permette più matrimoni anche per le donne?


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quale sarebbe la società che permette più matrimoni anche per le donne?


Nessuna!


----------



## Old romano (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao Romano, sono un traditore, sposato e con un figlio.
> 
> Non voglio dirti di perdonarla perchè so che è difficile, ma vorrei farti riflettere sul fatto che forse lei per liberarsi dal fardello DOVEVA essere messa alle strette. A volte è l'unica maniera.




Posso capire quanto sia difficile dire all'altro del tradimento, ma lei lo ha fatto solo perchè non aveva più scuse, avevo demolito tutte le sue menzogne per sminuire l'accaduto, e le avevo lasciato dei moduli precompilati per iniziare la separazione. Nelle nostre accese discussioni l'avevo supplicata di essere sincera , sarebbe stato tutto diverso, avrei ancora fiducia in lei (quanto basta poco a noi uomini vero?). Se lei avesse confessato il suo amore per l'altro avrebbe ripulito questa lurida storia col la forza del sentimento, io avrei capito.... Così non è stato, per sua stessa ammissione, lei non accetterebbe mai di vivere con l'altro.  E allorea che senso ha avuto tutto questo? Non posso perdonare.... anche per lei, che vita sarebbe, come potrebbe accettare a lungo i miei silenzi, i miei isolamenti , non riuscirò mai più a guardarla negli occhi senza esprimerle tutto il mio disprezzo. Non è umano.


----------



## Kid (29 Gennaio 2009)

romano ha detto:


> Posso capire quanto sia difficile dire all'altro del tradimento, ma lei lo ha fatto solo perchè non aveva più scuse, avevo demolito tutte le sue menzogne per sminuire l'accaduto, e le avevo lasciato dei moduli precompilati per iniziare la separazione. Nelle nostre accese discussioni l'avevo supplicata di essere sincera , sarebbe stato tutto diverso, avrei ancora fiducia in lei (quanto basta poco a noi uomini vero?). Se lei avesse confessato il suo amore per l'altro avrebbe ripulito questa lurida storia col la forza del sentimento, io avrei capito.... Così non è stato, per sua stessa ammissione, lei non accetterebbe mai di vivere con l'altro.  E allorea che senso ha avuto tutto questo? Non posso perdonare.... anche per lei, che vita sarebbe, come potrebbe accettare a lungo i miei silenzi, i miei isolamenti , non riuscirò mai più a guardarla negli occhi senza esprimerle tutto il mio disprezzo. Non è umano.



Capisco quel che vuoi dire. Comunque vada non sarà mai più come prima, questo è certo. 

Paradossalmente io non riuscirei mai a perdonare un tradimento, pur essendoci passato.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2009)

*Romano*

Mi perdonerai la sincerità:Ma in questi 9 anni tu dove eri?Ma che razza di persona hai accanto?Una che ha una storia parallela e comunque è tanto calcolatrice da volere diventare madre lo stesso?Una che alle prime difficoltà invece di manacciare una separazione....ti dice:Mi guarderò intorno?????Romano tua moglie non è ciò che credevi fosse...!!


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti propongo una visione alternativa, in cui i suoi scatti di rabbia sono l'espressione di un odio per se stessa, non più capace di amarti e che ti tradisce e ti mente. si odia, si fa schifo, si arrabbia con te. lo lascia, lo riprende. lo lascia. lo riprende. a un certo punto lo lascia e si illude che tutto nasca dai figli che non ci sono. ti chiede di trovare insieme una strada. per un periodo pensa sia tutto sereno. invece no. la sua vita non è tornata la magia iniziale. e' tutto come prima. e non sei tu ad essere sabgliato, ma lei a non essersi resa conto che l'amore matura e il resto.. è solo emozione. E' vero, 9anni sono tanti. ma quante volte si saranno visti? se le metti insieme... 2-3mesi? forse meno.... non è un metrimonio parallelo. E' l'emozione dell'adulterio e del proibito che sostituisce l'emozione dell'inanmoramento. Credo che la via sia chiederle di andare via e riflettere su ciò che vuole, tenendo tu per ora la casa e i figli, dicendole di tornare solo SE  e QUANDO è convinta. Sapendo però che non l'aspetterai in eterno.
> Cercando di essere freddo e non pregarla. nè mostrarle l'amore e il dolore.
> Ti abbraccio.
> Altro non posso fare.


Quoto Grande.


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Gennaio 2009)

*Romano*

Io ti consiglierei di mandarla in un albergo per 15 giorni perché tu possa sbollire un po' la rabbia.
Io sono stato tradito e poi mi sono separato (mia moglie voleva la separazione).
Ancora adesso non so quale delle due cose mi abbia fatto stare peggio: credimi, la separazione è una cosa terribile.
Può sembrare strano, ma io ti considero fortunato perché tua moglie, pur cercando di mentire e di non confessare completamente, a scelto te e la vostra famiglia.
Non è poca cosa.
Adesso stai soffrendo molto, ma tra sei mesi vedrai le cose con maggior chiarezza.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (29 Gennaio 2009)

avevo iniziato un post pieno di rancore contro tua moglie ma non voglio contribuire ad accrescere la tua rabbia e ci ho ripensato.
romano, a me questa donna pare veramente una poveretta, una persona priva di rispetto per se stessa e di conseguenza per gli altri.
dovresti aiutarla, credo, perchè è la madre dei tuoi figli ma valuta bene se è la donna che vuoi al tuo fianco.
ti sono vicina perchè purtroppo so esattamente cosa stai vivendo
fiorella


----------



## Old amarax (29 Gennaio 2009)

Ciao Romano e benvenuto.
Conosco il tuo dolore perchè è anche il mio... 
 Io ho saputo prima rispetto a te l'inizio della storia parallela più lunga che lui ha vissuto (3 anni + o -) ma la sensazione è quella tua: un passato in cenere.
Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Old amarax (29 Gennaio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Capisco quel che vuoi dire. Comunque vada non sarà mai più come prima, questo è certo.
> 
> *Paradossalmente io non riuscirei mai a perdonare un tradimento, pur essendoci passato.*
> 
> In bocca al lupo


 
Tu sai cosa significa essere preso emotivamente da un'altra donna...perchè e cosa non perdoneresti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io ci sto ancora dentro e lo ripeto fino alla nausea: poi perdoni. Ma non dimentichi e allora è tutto inutile.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Gennaio 2009)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> avevo iniziato un post pieno di rancore contro tua moglie ma non voglio contribuire ad accrescere la tua rabbia e ci ho ripensato.
> romano, a me questa donna pare veramente una poveretta, una persona priva di rispetto per se stessa e di conseguenza per gli altri.
> dovresti aiutarla, credo, perchè è la madre dei tuoi figli ma valuta bene se è la donna che vuoi al tuo fianco.
> ti sono vicina perchè purtroppo so esattamente cosa stai vivendo
> fiorella


(ot, romano scusa)

fiore, è tanto che nn ti leggo, come stai?


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Gennaio 2009)

romano ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scusatemi se leggerete la solita banale storia di corna vecchia come il mondo, ma quello che per il resto del mondo non è che una semplice distorsione di un rapporto di coppia, per me rappresenta la fine di un ideale , quello che mi faceva sentire diverso dagli altri, fortunato per un matrimonioin piedi da 18 anni. Spero di trovare attraverso i vostri commenti un canale di comunicazione che mi porti elementi nuovi di valutazione, perche per come la vedo io, nelle notti passate insonni, sentimenti come rabbia, dolore, rancore non mi hanno suggerito altro che la separazione. I fatti: Ci siamo sposati nel 1991, dopo appena un anno di fidanzamento (entrambi avevamo alle spalle diverse storie), amore allo stato puro, tutto ruota intorno a noi, siamo così affiatati e stiamo così bene da soli, che alle volte ci viene il dubbio di isolarci troppo dagli amici, dal resto del mondo. Sono anni di felicità, lei appena laureata stenta a trovare lavoro e si dedica completamente a me. Passano gli anni, nove, lei nel frattempo ha trovato un occupazione, i figli non arrivano (il desiderio è più mio), la passione diminuisce, ed iniziano le prime discussioni. Lei freme, rimpiange i tempi andati, le palpitazioni che le causavo al mio rientro a casa, teme che non la ami più. Io la rassicuro, le spiego dolcemente che non è così, che il mio amore c'è e ci sarà sempre, che è solo una naturale maturazione del nostro raporto, e che dobbiamo compensare la minore intensità della passione con la maggiore affinità di coppia acquisita, e con la complicità nelle nostre piccole cose quotidiane. Al momento lei sembra convincersi , salvo poi periodicamente riproporre i suoi dubbi, aggiungendo alle volte anche delle piccole velate minacce del tipo: guarda che se tra di noi le cose non cambiano, io inizio a guardarmi intorno! Inizialmente non bado alle sue parole, salvo in seguito rispondergli con rabbia, che lei non ha nessun diritto di fare quelle minacce, e che se invece di impegnarsi per risolvere i nostri problemi, preferisce un'alternativa, è libera di farlo, basta che abbia l'onestà di dirmelo. Passano altri anni tra alti e bassi, per me nonostante tutto l'amore nei suoi confronti è sempre presente, nel 2006 lei decidedi voler dare una svolta alla sua vita e al nostro rapporto, e mi convince a tentare la strada della fecondazione assistita per avere un bambino.
> Il destino (beffardo) ci consegna nove mesi dopo due bellissimi bambini, due angeli, nei quali riponiamo tette le nostre speranze per un rapporto più maturo, ora siamo una vera famiglia.
> Invece, non cambia nulla, non posso fare a meno di notare la sua lontananza, mentale e fisica, che *lei giustifica con il maggiore impegno profuso nel mandare avanti le cose, ed in effetti la sua efficenza nelle cose pratiche è indiscutibile*, ma è sempre nervosa, cambia di colpo umore, si isola, è sempre stanca, e non vuole fare più l'amore.
> Dicembre 2008, lei è davanti al computer, ma il pianto di uno dei bambini la porta ad allontanarsi di corsa nella loro stanza, l'occhio mi và sullo schermo..... è la fine di TUTTO! Uno scambio di frasi in chat con un suo collega di lavoro, mi fa capire inequivocabilmente che lei in quel momento vorrebbe essere non a casa con la sua famiglia, con i suoi bambini, ma vorrebbe essere con LUI. Al momento faccio finta di nulla, forse ho frainteso, ma non reggo alla rabbia, e il giorno dopo, attendo il momento giusto, al riparo dei bambini, per gridarle in faccia tutti i miei dubbi, ed il mio rancore per la sua disonestà. Lei non replica , si limita ad assumere un espressione attonita con tanto di bocca aperta, allora recupero i bambini ed esco. Vorrei non tornare a casa, vorrei non rivederla, ma come faccio, è la madre dei miei figli. In seguito e dopo aver smontato tanti suoi tentativi di nascondere o sminuire il suo coinvolgimento, ho ottenuto una sua completa confessione. Sono nove anni che la loro storia va avanti con periodi più o meno intensi, ma da ben nove anni, che sottratti ai 18 annidel nostro matrimonio, fanno nove anni per uno, quasi un matrimonio parallelo. Potrei scrivere ancora molto, ma aspetto le vostre repliche, e vi ringrazio in anticipo per il tempo che vorrete dedicarmi.


Scusa la franchezza, ma evidentemente di tempo ne aveva, non solo per la famiglia...
Detto questo, noto con una certa frequenza persone che s'aggrappano al volere figli come 'medicina' dell'altalenanza matrimoniale: forse i figli era meglio non concepirli.
Ti sono vicino


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Tu sai cosa significa essere preso emotivamente da un'altra donna...perchè e cosa non perdoneresti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi permetto di citare una cosa che mi è stata scritta qui sul forum non ricordo da chi: il vero perdono è il dimenticare il torto (tradimento) subito. Se non dimentichi, non vuol significare perdonare.
Air


----------



## Old romano (29 Gennaio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi perdonerai la sincerità:Ma in questi 9 anni tu dove eri?Ma che razza di persona hai accanto?Una che ha una storia parallela e comunque è tanto calcolatrice da volere diventare madre lo stesso?Una che alle prime difficoltà invece di manacciare una separazione....ti dice:Mi guarderò intorno?????Romano tua moglie non è ciò che credevi fosse...!!


 

Ero vicino a lei, al supermercato a fare la spesa, ai grandi magazzini per rinnovare le tende del salone, al mare nel fine settimana, ti assicuro che eccetto in alcuni momenti, pensavo di avere vicino a me una donna con dei valori sani, sincera, con del sentimento verso di me. Ed è per questo che non credo al suo pentimento, sa mentire bene.


----------



## Old amarax (29 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mi permetto di citare una cosa che mi è stata scritta qui sul forum non ricordo da chi: il vero perdono è il dimenticare il torto (tradimento) subito. Se non dimentichi, non vuol significare perdonare.
> Air


Ho cercato di capire. Mi sono immedesimata. Ma la conclusione è stata che ho sofferto come un cane ogni giorno x 365 giorni x 3 anni. Se avesse chiuso prima ,quando ero carica di voglia di fare,quando ancora credevo che lui mi amasse ,,.iNo.gli ho perdonato ma sono delusa anche da me.Ho sbagliato tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè ti sembra così strano?
> c'è gente che mette su la maschera tutti i giorni da moltissimo tempo e nessuno se ne accorge.
> Come quelli che dicono dopo che uno ha fatto una strage:
> era così un bravo ragazzo!
> evidentemente è possibile mentire e spacciarsi diversamente da come si è per tutta una vita.


 Altroché


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> avevo iniziato un post pieno di rancore contro tua moglie ma non voglio contribuire ad accrescere la tua rabbia e ci ho ripensato.
> romano, a me questa donna pare veramente una poveretta, una persona priva di rispetto per se stessa e di conseguenza per gli altri.
> dovresti aiutarla, credo, perchè è la madre dei tuoi figli ma valuta bene se è la donna che vuoi al tuo fianco.
> ti sono vicina perchè purtroppo so esattamente cosa stai vivendo
> fiorella


Anch'io mi trattengo.
Ma anni e anni di menzogne creano un'abitudine a mentire, a scegliere la strada più facile del proprio egoismo da cui non credo si possa tornare indietro.


P.S. Un bacio a Fiorella


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ho cercato di capire. Mi sono immedesimata. Ma la conclusione è stata che ho sofferto come un cane ogni giorno x 365 giorni x 3 anni. Se avesse chiuso prima ,quando ero carica di voglia di fare,quando ancora credevo che lui mi amasse ,,.iNo.gli ho perdonato ma *sono delusa anche da me.Ho sbagliato tutto*.


 Cercare di comprendere e perdonare poi porta a sentire questo?


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Gennaio 2009)

romano ha detto:


> Ero vicino a lei, al supermercato a fare la spesa, ai grandi magazzini per rinnovare le tende del salone, al mare nel fine settimana, ti assicuro che eccetto in alcuni momenti, pensavo di avere vicino a me una donna con dei valori sani, sincera, con del sentimento verso di me. Ed è per questo che non credo al suo pentimento, sa mentire bene.


Romano, ognuno di noi crede d'avere accanto la miglior persona, quella che non oserebbe mai...
Impara a guardare i fatti e non le parole. Come si usa dire, la miglior teoria è la pratica.
Ora, hai valutato che sa mentire bene. Lo so, brucia il sedere trovarsi al fianco una persona che si è rivelata diversa da quel che credavamo...ma se hai valutato che sa mentire bene, così è e così rimarrà. E' un suo cromosomo. Fa parte del suo 'io'.
Airforever


----------



## Grande82 (30 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Romano, ognuno di noi crede d'avere accanto la miglior persona, quella che non oserebbe mai...
> Impara a guardare i fatti e non le parole. Come si usa dire, la miglior teoria è la pratica.
> Ora, hai valutato che sa mentire bene. Lo so, brucia il sedere trovarsi al fianco una persona che si è rivelata diversa da quel che credavamo...ma se hai valutato che sa mentire bene, così è e così rimarrà. E' un suo cromosomo. Fa parte del suo 'io'.
> Airforever


 non potrebbe, scusate se intervengo, invece essere che stesse bene quasi sempre, con la sua famiglia? che fosse sincera nei suoi valori e nel suo amore? che quello fosse un errore? dall'inizio? il lasciare il pc a portata di mano... lui poteva vederlo ogni giorno, perchè compromettersi? forse voleva essere scoperta e fermata? come kid che vuol essere riportato a casa per le orecchie?


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Gennaio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ho cercato di capire. Mi sono immedesimata. Ma la conclusione è stata che ho sofferto come un cane ogni giorno x 365 giorni x 3 anni. Se avesse chiuso prima ,quando ero carica di voglia di fare,quando ancora credevo che lui mi amasse ,,.iNo.gli ho perdonato ma sono delusa anche da me.Ho sbagliato tutto.


Ama, un tradito non deve cercare di capire e di comprendere perchè sta di fatto che i traditori trovano pretesti di vario genere, dai più stupidi ai più 'seri'. Sta di fatto che la persona che diviene poi traditrice può, prima di diventarlo, lasciare il partner: quindi, poche scusanti.
Il tradito può:
- Perdonare, dimenticando, cancellando l'accaduto senza farsi pippe mentali e senza cercare di comprendere-capire
- Non perdonare e mandare a quel paese il traditore
Se 'perdoni' ma nella testolina rimangono dubbi, punti interrogativi e via dicendo, in realtà non hai perdonato.
Come si faccia a perdonare un simile gesto, onestamente non lo so, perchè faccio anch'io parte di quella categoria di traditi che ha incassato il tradimento e ha tirato avanti. Ma non perdonato. A me, quelle corna mi pungevano cuore ed anima.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non potrebbe, scusate se intervengo, invece essere che stesse bene quasi sempre, con la sua famiglia? che fosse sincera nei suoi valori e nel suo amore? che quello fosse un errore? dall'inizio? il lasciare il pc a portata di mano... lui poteva vederlo ogni giorno, perchè compromettersi? forse voleva essere scoperta e fermata? come kid che vuol essere riportato a casa per le orecchie?


Gioia, non t'offendere: sai che Marcolino parla sempre col cuore in mano e con massimo rispetto anche verso i traditori.
La tua ipotesi è classica di una certa categoria di persone. Sono (fino ad ora) di un'altra categoria: non mi trovi d'accordo con quanto scrivi. Sbaglierò io...
Può darsi che stesse bene come tu dici fino a quando non ha iniziato ad evadere. Questa te l'abbuono.
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non potrebbe, scusate se intervengo, invece essere che stesse bene quasi sempre, con la sua famiglia? che fosse sincera nei suoi valori e nel suo amore? che quello fosse un errore? dall'inizio? il lasciare il pc a portata di mano... lui poteva vederlo ogni giorno, perchè compromettersi? forse voleva essere scoperta e fermata? come kid che vuol essere riportato a casa per le orecchie?


Non metto in dubbio che poi in famiglia stesse bene...poi ...senza esserci mai davvero interamente.
Grande l'hai provato ...quante volte (e vivendo in famiglia accade ogni giorno molte volte al giorno) ti vengono in mente cose accadute durante la giornata e quante volte hai pensato (immagina quante volte accade in un tradimento di anni!) cose che hai dovuto occultare o raccontare deformate: da un propblema di lavoro affrontato con l'amante, al semplice prendere il caffè, ai tanti discorsi, fino ad arrivare a pensieri su sesso e tenerezze e confidenze che o racconti due volte o scegli a chi raccontare, fino ai pensieri di affetto e intimità che non so se è possibile condividerli e forse è peggio farlo...
E' una vita di menzogne.


----------



## Old romano (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non potrebbe, scusate se intervengo, invece essere che stesse bene quasi sempre, con la sua famiglia? che fosse sincera nei suoi valori e nel suo amore? che quello fosse un errore? dall'inizio? il lasciare il pc a portata di mano... lui poteva vederlo ogni giorno, perchè compromettersi? forse voleva essere scoperta e fermata? come kid che vuol essere riportato a casa per le orecchie?




No, non era così, lo ripeto, il messaggio che mi ha rivelato il tradimento recitava:* Tesoro, mi dispiace, vorrei essere li..... ma non posso, e tu lo sai......*
Era domenica pomeriggio, lei era a casa con la sua famiglia, i suoi bambini, ma desiderava errere con lo st**nzo, evidentemente non gli bastava più solo la settimana lavorativa. E poi ammesso fosse così come ipotizzi tu, che stesse bene anche con la sua famiglia, ti sembra accettabile da parte mia questa sua relazione parallela? Non è vero neanche che lei volesse essere scoperta, lo avrebbe fatto prima, di tempo ne ha avuto, ha invece commesso l'errore di usare una tecnologia che conosce poco (il computer è stato un mio recente regalo), invece di limitarsi all'uso del cellulare.


----------



## Old romano (30 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio che poi in famiglia stesse bene...poi ...senza esserci mai davvero interamente.
> Grande l'hai provato ...quante volte (e vivendo in famiglia accade ogni giorno molte volte al giorno) ti vengono in mente cose accadute durante la giornata e quante volte hai pensato (immagina quante volte accade in un tradimento di anni!) cose che hai dovuto occultare o raccontare deformate: da un propblema di lavoro affrontato con l'amante, al semplice prendere il caffè, ai tanti discorsi, fino ad arrivare a pensieri su sesso e tenerezze e confidenze che o racconti due volte o scegli a chi raccontare, fino ai pensieri di affetto e intimità che non so se è possibile condividerli e forse è peggio farlo...
> E' una vita di menzogne.



Esatto, suppongo che lei stesse vivendo esattamente questa condizione, ora so per certo che finito il lavoro, lei passava il resto della giornata ad analizzare la mattinata trascorsa con lui, e a come comportarsi il giorso seguente per stimolare al massimo la sua relazione. Quanto impegno profuso in una sola direzione. Certo, mi prendo anche io la mia parte di responsabilità per la fine del nostro rapporto, ma se lei avesse speso anche solo la metà delle sue forze insieme a me.... chissà? Invece le pagine della sua agenda sono piene di annotazioni tipo... _Mattinata a 1000_.... _non mi sono mai sentita così bene._..... _mi sembra di essere tornata a 20 anni_ e poi : casa , mi sento uno straccio..... sono stanchissima ... etc. Quante menzogne


----------



## Old romano (30 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ama, un tradito non deve cercare di capire e di comprendere perchè sta di fatto che i traditori trovano pretesti di vario genere, dai più stupidi ai più 'seri'. Sta di fatto che la persona che diviene poi traditrice può, prima di diventarlo, lasciare il partner: quindi, poche scusanti.
> Il tradito può:
> - Perdonare, dimenticando, cancellando l'accaduto senza farsi pippe mentali e senza cercare di comprendere-capire
> - Non perdonare e mandare a quel paese il traditore
> ...


Condivido pienamente, ed aggiungo: quando una coppia è in crisi, il disagio è comune a tutti e due, la differenza per quel che mi riguarda è stata che dopo qualche chiacchierata in cui abbiamo cercato di capire cosa stesse succedendo fra noi (senza successo), io mi sono messo in una posizione di attesa, non avendo segnali chiari da parte sua, non avevo alternativa, non avevo elementi su cui lavorare per migliorarmi. Lei al contrario si è creata le premesse giuste, si è creata l'alibi per fare quello che poi è successo.
Non posso perdonare, è troppo. Ha ucciso tutti i miei ricordi, non ho più un passato, trovarmi nei luoghi a noi un tempo comuni, mi fa sentire male.
Un pensiero mi assilla, e mi sprona in questo periodo: ma se morissi oggi, che ricordi avrei della mia vita? Mi vedo chiuso nella bara, pieno di rabbia, tanta rabbia da fare muovere la bara anche da morto. E allora visto che la vita è unica ed irripetibile, credo che la cosa per me migliore sia quella di pensare al futuro, un futuro con i miei bambini, senza mai voltarmi indietro. Da oggi voglio anche io UNA VITA COME NEI FILM.


----------



## Old amarax (30 Gennaio 2009)

romano ha detto:


> Condivido pienamente, ed aggiungo: quando una coppia è in crisi, il disagio è comune a tutti e due, la differenza per quel che mi riguarda è stata che dopo qualche chiacchierata in cui abbiamo cercato di capire cosa stesse succedendo fra noi (senza successo), io mi sono messo in una posizione di attesa, non avendo segnali chiari da parte sua, non avevo alternativa, non avevo elementi su cui lavorare per migliorarmi. Lei al contrario si è creata le premesse giuste, si è creata l'alibi per fare quello che poi è successo.
> Non posso perdonare, è troppo. Ha ucciso tutti i miei ricordi, non ho più un passato, trovarmi nei luoghi a noi un tempo comuni, mi fa sentire male.
> Un pensiero mi assilla, e mi sprona in questo periodo: ma se morissi oggi, che ricordi avrei della mia vita? Mi vedo chiuso nella bara, *pieno di rabbia, tanta rabbia da fare muovere la bara anche da morto*. E allora visto che la vita è unica ed irripetibile, credo che la cosa per me migliore sia quella di pensare al futuro, un futuro con i miei bambini, senza mai voltarmi indietro. Da oggi voglio anche io *UNA VITA COME NEI FILM.[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Becco (30 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti propongo una visione alternativa, in cui i suoi scatti di rabbia sono l'espressione di un odio per se stessa, non più capace di amarti e che ti tradisce e ti mente. si odia, si fa schifo, si arrabbia con te. lo lascia, lo riprende. lo lascia. lo riprende. a un certo punto lo lascia e si illude che tutto nasca dai figli che non ci sono. ti chiede di trovare insieme una strada. per un periodo pensa sia tutto sereno. invece no. la sua vita non è tornata la magia iniziale. e' tutto come prima. e non sei tu ad essere sabgliato, ma lei a non essersi resa conto che l'amore matura e il resto.. è solo emozione. E' vero, 9anni sono tanti. ma quante volte si saranno visti? se le metti insieme... 2-3mesi? forse meno.... non è un metrimonio parallelo. E' l'emozione dell'adulterio e del proibito che sostituisce l'emozione dell'inanmoramento. Credo che la via sia chiederle di andare via e riflettere su ciò che vuole, tenendo tu per ora la casa e i figli, dicendole di tornare solo SE e QUANDO è convinta. Sapendo però che non l'aspetterai in eterno.
> Cercando di essere freddo e non pregarla. nè mostrarle l'amore e il dolore.
> Ti abbraccio.
> Altro non posso fare.


 
.. ma per favore......


----------



## Old Felino (30 Gennaio 2009)

Che brutta storia... mamma mia! Sarà che i tradimenti di solo sesso li vedo in un modo, mentre invece le relazioni/amori paralleli mi danno sempre fastidio...

Mi spiace molto per te...


----------



## Old giulia (31 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mi permetto di citare una cosa che mi è stata scritta qui sul forum non ricordo da chi: il vero perdono è il dimenticare il torto (tradimento) subito. Se non dimentichi, non vuol significare perdonare.
> Air


Non si dimentica un tradimento, lo puoi rimuovere, lo storicizzi, puoi imparare a non ricordare...
Per un periodo di tempo il pensiero del torto subito ti accompagna ad ogni momento della giornata, per settimane, per mesi... per anni.
Poi ti accorgi di non pensarci più... a volte basta un gesto, una parola per ricordartelo... ma non fà più tanto male, è un ricordo sbiadito... e ti rendi conto che non è parte di te, di questa nuova quotidianità.
Se è vero che sbagliare è umano è altrettanto vero che perdonare non ha senso in quanto (lo sbaglio) si giustifica da sè.


----------



## Old Becco (31 Gennaio 2009)

Io invece credo che il problema non sia nel perdonare, nel dimenticare, nello scordarsi il male ricevuto. Il lutto del tradimento a livello profondo è la squalifica ch ne riceviamo.
Io ho subito il tradimento prima  del matrimonio e poi lei ha confessato . Io ho cercato di ripartire ma poi ho capito che non c'era più niente come prima. ma la squalifica che ho ricevuto và otre il /i tradimenti che ho subito. Romano dà l'impressione di essere un buon padre e un marito ragionevole e serio. In cambio ha subito un grave affronto dalla moglie. Come farà a riamare, a fidarsi, e riedificare un progetto di vita con una donna che non lo stima. Eh sì gente, perchè se tu hai una doppia vita con un'altro e desideri "essere là" significa che il tuo compagno è un soprammobile, una cosa di seconda scelta. Qui non siamo di fronte a una scopatina, questa storia è roba pesa!


----------



## Old giulia (31 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Non si dimentica un tradimento, lo puoi rimuovere, lo storicizzi, puoi imparare a non ricordare...
> Per un periodo di tempo il pensiero del torto subito ti accompagna ad ogni momento della giornata, per settimane, per mesi... per anni.
> Poi ti accorgi di non pensarci più... a volte basta un gesto, una parola per ricordartelo... ma non fà più tanto male, è un ricordo sbiadito... e ti rendi conto che non è parte di te, di questa nuova quotidianità.
> Se è vero che sbagliare è umano è altrettanto vero che perdonare non ha senso in quanto (lo sbaglio) si giustifica da sè.





Becco ha detto:


> Io invece credo che il problema non sia nel perdonare, nel dimenticare, nello scordarsi il male ricevuto. Il lutto del tradimento a livello profondo è la squalifica ch ne riceviamo.
> Io ho subito il tradimento prima del matrimonio e poi lei ha confessato . Io ho cercato di ripartire ma poi ho capito che non c'era più niente come prima. ma la squalifica che ho ricevuto và otre il /i tradimenti che ho subito. Romano dà l'impressione di essere un buon padre e un marito ragionevole e serio. In cambio ha subito un grave affronto dalla moglie. Come farà a riamare, a fidarsi, e riedificare un progetto di vita con una donna che non lo stima. Eh sì gente, perchè se tu hai una doppia vita con un'altro e desideri "essere là" significa che il tuo compagno è un soprammobile, una cosa di seconda scelta. Qui non siamo di fronte a una scopatina, questa storia è roba pesa!


Il mio intervento era riferito ad un qualcosa scritto da Air a proposito del dimenticare e perdonare.
Per quanto riguarda la storia di Romano penso che sia molto complicata...
Posso solo dire che a volte le parole scritte posso essere interpretate in mille modi: a volte hanno significato profondo altre volte possono riflettere un "ruolo".


----------



## Old oscar (1 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quale sarebbe la società che permette più matrimoni anche per le donne?


forse in una civiltà più evoluta ?
forse in una civiltà del futuro ?

nell'antica Grecia, nell'antica Cina, l'uomo poteva avere più donne, chissà, in un futuro, si potrà avere la parità fra donna-uomo anche in questo.


----------



## Old giulia (1 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> forse in una civiltà più evoluta ?
> forse in una civiltà del futuro ?
> 
> nell'antica Grecia, nell'antica Cina, l'uomo poteva avere più donne, chissà, in un futuro, si potrà avere la parità fra donna-uomo anche in questo.


Nel mondo celtico ci si sposava per amore e per scelta... questa unione era rinnovabile, o no, anno per anno.

In alcune feste era possibile e lecito scambi tra mogli e mariti (quest'ultima fonte nn è certa)

A differenza della donna romana... la donna celtica era molto considerata e accettata in società, le sue opinioni venivano ascoltate.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cercare di comprendere e perdonare poi porta a sentire questo?


 se scopri che tutte le energie che hai incanalato per comprendere e perdonare non son servite a niente, inizi a dubitare della tua intelligenza e capacità di discernimento e ti senti un po' imbecille, IMHO


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Nel mondo celtico ci si sposava per amore e per scelta... questa unione era rinnovabile, o no, anno per anno.
> 
> In alcune feste era possibile e lecito scambi tra mogli e mariti (quest'ultima fonte nn è certa)
> 
> A differenza della donna romana... la donna celtica era molto considerata e accettata in società, le sue opinioni venivano ascoltate.


Non per contraddirti, ma nel mondo romano la domina era la regina indiscussa della domus....in casa anche il marito stava a quello che lei diceva e decideva...se vuoi aveva forse meno visibilità pubblica...


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> forse in una civiltà più evoluta ?
> forse in una civiltà del futuro ?
> 
> nell'antica Grecia, nell'antica Cina, l'uomo poteva avere più donne, chissà, in un futuro, si potrà avere la parità fra donna-uomo anche in questo.


Veramente non in civiltà più evolute, del futuro ma in certe tribù/comunità africane e se ricordo bene anche dell'amazzonia e del tibet è già oggi praticato...


----------



## Old giulia (1 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non per contraddirti, ma nel mondo romano la domina era la regina indiscussa della domus....in casa anche il marito stava a quello che lei diceva e decideva...se vuoi aveva forse meno visibilità pubblica...


Solo nelle famiglie nobili, di alto rango


----------



## Old amarax (1 Febbraio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *se scopri che tutte le energie che hai incanalato per comprendere e perdonare non son servite a niente, inizi a dubitare della tua intelligenza e capacità di discernimento e ti senti un po' imbecille, IMHO*


 
E' proprio così


----------



## Old *Strawberry* (1 Febbraio 2009)

romano ha detto:


> Grazie per le vostre parole, rispondo ora a tutti i vostri quesiti.
> Perchè ha voluto i figli?
> Bene l'ho chiesto direttamente a lei, (in verità gliel'ho rinfacciato) la sua risposta è stata che lo voleva per dare una sferzata al nostro rapporto. Io le ho risposto che la credevo, ma ho aggiunto che lei lo aveva fatto anche perchè non sapendo prendere una decisione, ha chiesto aiuto al destino. Mi spiego meglio. Nella sua testa sicuramente lei avrà voluto liberarsi nei miei confronti anche dell'ultima cosa rimasta in sospeso, i figli, dopo di che si sarebbe sentita più libera di decidere del suo futuro. In alternativa, con il figlio avrebbe continuato il nostro matrimonio. Non ha negato, e li la rabbia è cresciuta, perche gli stessi figli che lei ora tira in ballo per trattenermi a casa con loro, non le sono stati utili per interrompere la sua relazione. Ora lei si dichiara pentita, giura di essersi trovata in balia degli eventi, vittima delle sue insistenze..... e altre cose del genere, dice di voler ricominciare tutto da capo, che nel suo cuore ha ritrovato il vero amore, e si dichiara pronta a pagare qualsiasi prezzo affinchè si rimanga insieme. Non le credo, troppe volte nelle nostre discussioni lei ha mentito, perchè dovrebbe essere sincera ora, è solo spaventata di perdere tutto, perchè non ci ha pensato prima. Poi dentro di me sento che qualcosa si è spezzato, ha distrutto tutto, i miei ricordi più cari, tutto va rivisto e filtrato con la presenza dell'altro.
> Che senso ha rimanere insieme, i figli ci sono e ci saranno sempre, ma devo guardare avanti, devo pensare anche a me, solo così potrò essere un buon padre, ma non riesco a pensare al futuro se ho lei davanti agli occhi, devo allontanarmi.


sai, sono abbastanza giovane, eppure ho sentito tante volte storie di persone che, vedendo il loro matrimonio in crisi (che abbiano o no l'amante), chiedono al compagno/a di avere dei figli. 
l'idea che mi sono fatta è che in questo modo credono di poter riparare o colmare quel vuoto che si è creato nella coppia, oppure, nei casi peggiori, cercano un pretesto per potersi sottrarre definitivamente all'aspetto _passionale_ del rapporto, che portano avanti controvoglia da anni, con la scusa dell'impegno che comporta la prole.
la tua mancanza di fiducia nei suoi confronti è più che normale, e per quanto possa capire la sua voglia di rimettere tutto a posto implorandoti di tornare indietro, non riesco a credere che ci siano persone capaci di addurre giustificazioni di quel tipo per spiegare una storia clandestina di nove anni.


----------



## Old romano (2 Febbraio 2009)

Aggiornamento.
Oggi ho preso le mie cose, e sono andato via da casa.
Sono convinto della mia decisione, l'unico dubbio riguarda solo i bambini, tremo all'idea di non poterli vedere tutti i giorni, com'è mia intenzione. Speriamo bene!


----------



## Old amarax (2 Febbraio 2009)

romano ha detto:


> Aggiornamento.
> Oggi ho preso le mie cose, e sono andato via da casa.
> Sono convinto della mia decisione, l'unico dubbio riguarda solo i bambini, tremo all'idea di non poterli vedere tutti i giorni, com'è mia intenzione. Speriamo bene!












 la fine di quello che credevi fosse Amore è difficile. Ma credo tu starai meglio.
Auguri romano, con tutto il cuore.
Vorrei la tua determinazione.


----------



## Old Becco (2 Febbraio 2009)

Tu, te ne sei andato?
Ma non era lei che avrebbe dovuto sloggiare? E i figli? Glieli lasci?
La casa è sua? 
Insomma, Romano, io sono l'ultimo che ovrebbe parlare perchè mi sono tenuto una donna infedele da sempre, ma ci siamo accordati libertà assoluta, non ci sono figli, abbiamo una situazione economica eccellente e ormai a noi sta bene così. Ma tu non mi sembri mica tanto soddisfatto della piega degli eventi. Come mai te ne sei andato tu ?
Scusa se mi faccio gli afari tuoi
Becco


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Tu, te ne sei andato?
> Ma non era lei che avrebbe dovuto sloggiare? E i figli? Glieli lasci?
> La casa è sua?
> Insomma, Romano, io sono l'ultimo che ovrebbe parlare perchè mi sono tenuto una donna infedele da sempre, ma ci siamo accordati libertà assoluta, non ci sono figli, abbiamo una situazione economica eccellente e ormai a noi sta bene così. Ma tu non mi sembri mica tanto soddisfatto della piega degli eventi. Come mai te ne sei andato tu ?
> ...


Va quasi sempre a finire così.
Si pensa che i figli hanno più bisogno della madre (ed è vero) e che non possono subire traumi derivanti dal cambiare casa e cose del genere.
Alla fine, tradito o traditore, ad uscire di casa e a vivere da solo è quasi sempre l'uomo.
Sperella è un'eccezione, ma loro non avevano figli.
Anche io sono un'eccezione, sempre senza figli.


----------



## Old Becco (3 Febbraio 2009)

Ah Giobbe, te e il tuo avatar .... ho cercto per dieci minuti di togliere la formica con il Vetril..... te possino.....
Becco


----------



## Old lele51 (3 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao Giò.... al volo... senza tempo... ma la tua è una formica o una "piattola"....

























Lele


----------



## Old boabdil (3 Febbraio 2009)

caro romano,
voglio condividere con te il dolore che ora accompagna tutte le tue giornate;lo so che anche alcune notti non sono brevi.
Comunque , stammi a sentire e prendila come un'oggettiva , reale , testimonianza.
Non voglio tediarti con quanto è capitato a me , la sostanza è che 25 anni di matrimonio e di vita si sono ridotti in polvere;dolore da impazzire , notti completamente insonni , ecc , ecc...
Era l'agosto 2005 quando ho scoperto la tresca che durava da anni.
Sono passati tre anni abbondanti , la rabbia è finita assieme all'amore.
Ho deciso che i figli non dovevano subire certe scelte "leggerine"della mamma ;sarebbe stato per loro un trauma ingestibile(eravamo la classica famiglia da portare ad esempio).
Ora , due maschi , hanno 19 e 11 anni , sono sereni e molto bravi , io e mia moglie siamo ormai consapevoli che tutto è finito per quanto attiene all'amore coniugale , siamo sereni (lei un po di meno , ma ogni giorno è un passo avanti).
Viviamo ancora assieme come due fratelli , e come tali ci rispettiamo accettando questo compromesso del quale siamo persino orgogliosi.Certo nulla si può resettare , quello che è stato è stato , l'inconoscibilità di noi bisogna accettarla e indietro non si può realisticamente tornare.Io , in ogni caso , dopo questo trauma spaventoso non sono più la stessa persona , mi sento ora molto più forte e la mia autostima è cresciuta assieme ai valori che mi hanno permesso di essere un marito fedele.
Ciao e non fare sciocchezze , lascia al tempo il suo ruolo , cerca di essere realista e guarda i tuoi figli che adorano il papà e la mamma.
Per il resto.....affidati a quello che la vita ti riserverà e....risorgi che sarai più forte di prima.
Ciao , ti voglio bene , non mollare te stesso.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Febbraio 2009)

boabdil ha detto:


> caro romano,
> voglio condividere con te il dolore che ora accompagna tutte le tue giornate;lo so che anche alcune notti non sono brevi.
> Comunque , stammi a sentire e prendila come un'oggettiva , reale , testimonianza.
> Non voglio tediarti con quanto è capitato a me , la sostanza è che 25 anni di matrimonio e di vita si sono ridotti in polvere;dolore da impazzire , notti completamente insonni , ecc , ecc...
> ...


 Boad, rispetto la tua scelta e il tuo dolore, ma mi domando, quando leggo di queste testimonianze di rinuncia a sè per tenere la famiglia serena, che donna sarei oggi e come amerei se non avessi visto per tutta la giovinezza  le schermaglie amorose e i gesti d'affetto che i miei genitori si scambiavano, se non avessi letto l'amore nei loro occhi...


----------



## Old Mab (3 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> evvai, sfasciamo un altro matrimonio nel nome del senso del possesso.
> 
> La visione alternativa potrebbe essere che lei era felice così, era nervosa ( alcune volte ) perchè avrebbe voluto essere con l'amante e invece non poteva.
> in nove anni si saranno visti tutti i giorni ( visto che erano colleghi di lavoro ). Forse intendi quante voste si saranno visti per fare l'amore ?, vuoi girare la lama nella ferita ?
> ...


 
Oscar.. ci ho perso un po' la mano col forum e non so quale sia il tuo pensiero in generale. ma in questo caso, spero davvero tu stia scherzando.
Probabilmente il commento era "evvai! sfasciamo un altro matrimonio in nome dell'egoismo e dell'egocentrismo di alcuni!" 
9 anni di relazione parallela mi tolgono ogni possibile giustificazione (che già non sono poi così propensa a dispensare..), ogni attenuante, ogni logica. la gente vuole la botte piena, la moglie ubriaca.. e ho la sensazione che si sia giunti a volere anche gli applausi.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Oscar.. ci ho perso un po' la mano col forum e non so quale sia il tuo pensiero in generale. ma in questo caso, spero davvero tu stia scherzando.
> Probabilmente il commento era "evvai! sfasciamo un altro matrimonio in nome dell'egoismo e dell'egocentrismo di alcuni!"
> 9 anni di relazione parallela mi tolgono ogni possibile giustificazione (che già non sono poi così propensa a dispensare..), ogni attenuante, ogni logica. la gente vuole la botte piena, la moglie ubriaca.. e ho la sensazione che si sia giunti a volere anche gli applausi.


 il suo pensiero generale è che si può e si deve avere botte piena e moglie ubriaca, basta che l'una non sappia dell'altra...


----------



## Old Mab (3 Febbraio 2009)

bello.. a quel punto sì, l'applauso scatta per forza.


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> bello.. a quel punto sì, l'applauso scatta per forza.


con la sua faccia in mezzo però


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

boabdil ha detto:


> caro romano,
> voglio condividere con te il dolore che ora accompagna tutte le tue giornate;lo so che anche alcune notti non sono brevi.
> Comunque , stammi a sentire e prendila come un'oggettiva , reale , testimonianza.
> Non voglio tediarti con quanto è capitato a me , la sostanza è che 25 anni di matrimonio e di vita si sono ridotti in polvere;dolore da impazzire , notti completamente insonni , ecc , ecc...
> ...


 Mi domando come hai pututo.
Io sono presa da conati di vomito al pensiero di sentirne l'odore.


----------



## Old oscar (4 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il suo pensiero generale è che si può e si deve avere botte piena e moglie ubriaca, basta che l'una non sappia dell'altra...


questa è la dimostrazione che del mio pensiero non hai capito davvero nulla, ma va bene così, daii....


----------



## Old oscar (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Oscar.. ci ho perso un po' la mano col forum e non so quale sia il tuo pensiero in generale. ma in questo caso, spero davvero tu stia scherzando.
> Probabilmente il commento era "evvai! sfasciamo un altro matrimonio in nome dell'egoismo e dell'egocentrismo di alcuni!"
> 9 anni di relazione parallela mi tolgono ogni possibile giustificazione (che già non sono poi così propensa a dispensare..), ogni attenuante, ogni logica. la gente vuole la botte piena, la moglie ubriaca.. e ho la sensazione che si sia giunti a volere anche gli applausi.


 e perchè no ?..... se sono meritati...........


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> questa è la dimostrazione che del mio pensiero non hai capito davvero nulla, ma va bene così, daii....


o forse forse non ti sei spiegato bene tu se tutti han capito quello?


----------



## Old giulia (4 Febbraio 2009)

boabdil ha detto:


> caro romano,
> voglio condividere con te il dolore che ora accompagna tutte le tue giornate;lo so che anche alcune notti non sono brevi.
> Comunque , stammi a sentire e prendila come un'oggettiva , reale , testimonianza.
> Non voglio tediarti con quanto è capitato a me , la sostanza è che 25 anni di matrimonio e di vita si sono ridotti in polvere;dolore da impazzire , notti completamente insonni , ecc , ecc...
> ...


Non sò se definirlo ammirevole il tuo gesto...non sono nella tua storia e non giudico i risultati.
Dico solo che quando io ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito gli ho dato un'altra possibilità ed abbiamo intrapreso un nuovo cammino.
Ma c'era una condiziona:
semmai, durante il cammino, mi fossi accorta di non amarlo più, potevo sciogliere il legame in qualsiasi momento... o tutto o niente.
O amore o non amore.
Lui ha accettato il compromesso e, fortunatamente, l'abbiamo superato con l'amore, appunto.
Io non sopporterei di stare accanto ad un uomo sapendo che non mi ama... o che io non amo lui...
A questo punto mi viene proprio da dire... "la vita è una sola..."


----------



## Old Mab (4 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e perchè no ?..... se sono meritati...........


 

Oscar, hai ragione, il tradito è uno stronzo egoista sfasciafamiglie!!!!!!


applaudo su richiesta e assecondo. lo trovo talmente assurdo che non mi ci metto più a discutere su 'ste cose..
9 anni di corna su 18 di matrimonio.. e io me la devo tenere perchè sennò rovino la famiglia?! 
un giorno, quando il mio compagno mi proporrà una vita di coppia, io mi ricorderò di questo forum e gli proporrò una vita in campagna in una comune hippy........ così si va in tasca a tutti precorrendo i tempi dell'amore libero.
come sono avanti.......lo voglio anch'io l'applauso.


----------



## Old oscar (4 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> o forse forse non ti sei spiegato bene tu se tutti han capito quello?


forse..........

ma forse non tutti hanno capito quello che hai capito tu, non essere assolutista generalizzatrice , suvvia!


----------



## Old oscar (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Oscar, hai ragione, il tradito è uno stronzo egoista sfasciafamiglie!!!!!!
> 
> 
> applaudo su richiesta e assecondo. lo trovo talmente assurdo che non mi ci metto più a discutere su 'ste cose..
> ...


non mi piace quando ho ragione, mi annoia avere ragione.

il movimento hyppie non era un movimento degli anno 70 ? ( fine 60 inizi 70 ) non saresti così avanti nei tempi, casomai saresti una nostalgica .


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> forse..........
> 
> ma forse non tutti hanno capito quello che hai capito tu, non essere assolutista generalizzatrice , suvvia!


mi dai il nome del tuo fornitore?


----------



## Old Mab (4 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non mi piace quando ho ragione, mi annoia avere ragione.
> 
> il movimento hyppie non era un movimento degli anno 70 ? ( fine 60 inizi 70 ) non saresti così avanti nei tempi, casomai saresti una nostalgica .


hai ragione ( e 2)..
ma sai, a volte per andare avanti bisogna fare qualche passo indietro.
evviva l'amore!!! peace and love.


----------



## Old oscar (4 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> mi dai il nome del tuo fornitore?


mi ha detto che rifornisce anche te, quindi, il nome lo sai di certo.


----------



## Old oscar (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> hai ragione ( e 2)..
> ma sai, a volte per andare avanti bisogna fare qualche passo indietro.
> evviva l'amore!!! peace and love.


essì,........ a volte vivere con leggerezza ( che non vuol dire vivere in maniera superficiale ) potrebbe essere la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Old Mab (4 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> essì,........ a volte vivere con leggerezza ( che non vuol dire vivere in maniera superficiale ) potrebbe essere la soluzione migliore.


 
A volte credo che sarebbe meglio smettere di raccontarsela e di raccontarle agli altri.
Alla fin fine.. pesa a tutti il sedere quando si tratta di comunicare. Non bisogna per forza metter su famiglia, e non bisogna per forza che il matrimonio diventi un'enorme palla che si sgonfia.
La leggerezza sarebbe una soluzione se non fosse a discapito dell'altro, ovvero se l'altro fosse compagno nel vero senso della parola.


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

romano ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scusatemi se leggerete la solita banale storia di corna vecchia come il mondo, ma quello che per il resto del mondo non è che una semplice distorsione di un rapporto di coppia, per me rappresenta la fine di un ideale , quello che mi faceva sentire diverso dagli altri, fortunato per un matrimonioin piedi da 18 anni. Spero di trovare attraverso i vostri commenti un canale di comunicazione che mi porti elementi nuovi di valutazione, perche per come la vedo io, nelle notti passate insonni, sentimenti come rabbia, dolore, rancore non mi hanno suggerito altro che la separazione. I fatti: Ci siamo sposati nel 1991, dopo appena un anno di fidanzamento (entrambi avevamo alle spalle diverse storie), amore allo stato puro, tutto ruota intorno a noi, siamo così affiatati e stiamo così bene da soli, che alle volte ci viene il dubbio di isolarci troppo dagli amici, dal resto del mondo. Sono anni di felicità, lei appena laureata stenta a trovare lavoro e si dedica completamente a me. Passano gli anni, nove, lei nel frattempo ha trovato un occupazione, i figli non arrivano (il desiderio è più mio), la passione diminuisce, ed iniziano le prime discussioni. Lei freme, rimpiange i tempi andati, le palpitazioni che le causavo al mio rientro a casa, teme che non la ami più. Io la rassicuro, le spiego dolcemente che non è così, che il mio amore c'è e ci sarà sempre, che è solo una naturale maturazione del nostro raporto, e che dobbiamo compensare la minore intensità della passione con la maggiore affinità di coppia acquisita, e con la complicità nelle nostre piccole cose quotidiane. Al momento lei sembra convincersi , salvo poi periodicamente riproporre i suoi dubbi, aggiungendo alle volte anche delle piccole velate minacce del tipo: guarda che se tra di noi le cose non cambiano, io inizio a guardarmi intorno! Inizialmente non bado alle sue parole, salvo in seguito rispondergli con rabbia, che lei non ha nessun diritto di fare quelle minacce, e che se invece di impegnarsi per risolvere i nostri problemi, preferisce un'alternativa, è libera di farlo, basta che abbia l'onestà di dirmelo. Passano altri anni tra alti e bassi, per me nonostante tutto l'amore nei suoi confronti è sempre presente, nel 2006 lei decidedi voler dare una svolta alla sua vita e al nostro rapporto, e mi convince a tentare la strada della fecondazione assistita per avere un bambino.
> Il destino (beffardo) ci consegna nove mesi dopo due bellissimi bambini, due angeli, nei quali riponiamo tette le nostre speranze per un rapporto più maturo, ora siamo una vera famiglia.
> Invece, non cambia nulla, non posso fare a meno di notare la sua lontananza, mentale e fisica, che lei giustifica con il maggiore impegno profuso nel mandare avanti le cose, ed in effetti la sua efficenza nelle cose pratiche è indiscutibile, ma è sempre nervosa, cambia di colpo umore, si isola, è sempre stanca, e non vuole fare più l'amore.
> Dicembre 2008, lei è davanti al computer, ma il pianto di uno dei bambini la porta ad allontanarsi di corsa nella loro stanza, l'occhio mi và sullo schermo..... è la fine di TUTTO! Uno scambio di frasi in chat con un suo collega di lavoro, mi fa capire inequivocabilmente che lei in quel momento vorrebbe essere non a casa con la sua famiglia, con i suoi bambini, ma vorrebbe essere con LUI. Al momento faccio finta di nulla, forse ho frainteso, ma non reggo alla rabbia, e il giorno dopo, attendo il momento giusto, al riparo dei bambini, per gridarle in faccia tutti i miei dubbi, ed il mio rancore per la sua disonestà. Lei non replica , si limita ad assumere un espressione attonita con tanto di bocca aperta, allora recupero i bambini ed esco. Vorrei non tornare a casa, vorrei non rivederla, ma come faccio, è la madre dei miei figli. In seguito e dopo aver smontato tanti suoi tentativi di nascondere o sminuire il suo coinvolgimento, ho ottenuto una sua completa confessione. Sono nove anni che la loro storia va avanti con periodi più o meno intensi, ma da ben nove anni, che sottratti ai 18 annidel nostro matrimonio, fanno nove anni per uno, quasi un matrimonio parallelo. Potrei scrivere ancora molto, ma aspetto le vostre repliche, e vi ringrazio in anticipo per il tempo che vorrete dedicarmi.


Sono allibita.


----------



## Old romano (4 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Tu, te ne sei andato?
> Ma non era lei che avrebbe dovuto sloggiare? E i figli? Glieli lasci?
> La casa è sua?
> Insomma, Romano, io sono l'ultimo che ovrebbe parlare perchè mi sono tenuto una donna infedele da sempre, ma ci siamo accordati libertà assoluta, non ci sono figli, abbiamo una situazione economica eccellente e ormai a noi sta bene così. Ma tu non mi sembri mica tanto soddisfatto della piega degli eventi. Come mai te ne sei andato tu ?
> ...


 
Ti confesso che inizialmente ho pensato anche io che dovesse andare via lei, anzi una notte più lunga delle altre, in preda alla rabbia sono andato da lei, l'ho svegliata, e a brutto muso le ho detto che doveva sparire, l'ho quasi messa alla porta. Poi di fronte alle sue suppliche, sono uscito io, e per il resto della notte e tutto il giorno seguente ho girovagato senza meta per la mia città. Il resto lo conosci già, ho deciso di andare via io, perché non ho come lei una famiglia pronta a supportarmi con i bambini, non me la sentivo di allontanarli dagli unici nonni (materni), dalla loro affezionatissima zia e da tutte quelle persone care che costituiscono il loro piccolo grande mondo. Stanno già soffrendo per il mio allontanamento, per la mia assenza notturna, quando chiamandomi per qualsiasi loro piccolo bisogno, non mi vedono arrivare. E sento che mi si confondono le idee, temo di non reggere per molto tempo alla lontananza dai miei piccoli. Chiedo allora di sentire le vostre testimonianze, chi come me si è scoperto tradito, come ha reagito, come si è comportato, e sopratutto, alla distanza come si sente ora per le decisioni prese?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

romano ha detto:


> Ti confesso che inizialmente ho pensato anche io che dovesse andare via lei, anzi una notte più lunga delle altre, in preda alla rabbia sono andato da lei, l'ho svegliata, e a brutto muso le ho detto che doveva sparire, l'ho quasi messa alla porta. Poi di fronte alle sue suppliche, sono uscito io, e per il resto della notte e tutto il giorno seguente ho girovagato senza meta per la mia città. Il resto lo conosci già, ho deciso di andare via io, perché non ho come lei una famiglia pronta a supportarmi con i bambini, non me la sentivo di allontanarli dagli unici nonni (materni), dalla loro affezionatissima zia e da tutte quelle persone care che costituiscono il loro piccolo grande mondo. Stanno già soffrendo per il mio allontanamento, per la mia assenza notturna, quando chiamandomi per qualsiasi loro piccolo bisogno, non mi vedono arrivare. E sento che mi si confondono le idee, temo di non reggere per molto tempo alla lontananza dai miei piccoli. Chiedo allora di sentire le vostre testimonianze, chi come me si è scoperto tradito, come ha reagito, come si è comportato, e sopratutto, alla distanza come si sente ora per le decisioni prese?


 Tradita. E' andato via lui.
Ma i miei figli sono grandi.
Avrei fatto lo stesso con figli piccoli.


----------



## Old amarax (5 Febbraio 2009)

romano ha detto:


> Ti confesso che inizialmente ho pensato anche io che dovesse andare via lei, anzi una notte più lunga delle altre, in preda alla rabbia sono andato da lei, l'ho svegliata, e a brutto muso le ho detto che doveva sparire, l'ho quasi messa alla porta. Poi di fronte alle sue suppliche, sono uscito io, e per il resto della notte e tutto il giorno seguente ho girovagato senza meta per la mia città. Il resto lo conosci già, ho deciso di andare via io, perché non ho come lei una famiglia pronta a supportarmi con i bambini, non me la sentivo di allontanarli dagli unici nonni (materni), dalla loro affezionatissima zia e da tutte quelle persone care che costituiscono il loro piccolo grande mondo. Stanno già soffrendo per il mio allontanamento, per la mia assenza notturna, quando chiamandomi per qualsiasi loro piccolo bisogno, non mi vedono arrivare. E sento che mi si confondono le idee, temo di non reggere per molto tempo alla lontananza dai miei piccoli. *Chiedo allora di sentire le vostre testimonianze, chi come me si è scoperto tradito, come ha reagito, come si è comportato, e sopratutto, alla distanza come si sente ora per le decisioni prese*?





Tradita, anche io sono ancora con lui. I miei figli grandi. All'inizio ho combattutto con tutte le mie forze. Sono stata amante di mio marito per 2 lunghi anni. Poi non ce l'ho fatta più ed ho detto basta . Lui ha chiuso con lei (?) ma dentro,oggi a distanza di 3 anni e più, non mi importa niente. 
Sono paralizzata nei sentimenti e nelle emozioni. 
Prima non ho fatto niente per me. 
Poi per i miei figli. 
Poi...aspetto un momento di rabbia per fare quello che non ho fatto al momento.
Devi recuperare te stesso.
Tu vali a prescindere da quello che ha fatto lei.


----------



## Old romano (9 Febbraio 2009)

Sono tornato a casa.
Il mio allontanamento da lei come ribellione al tradimento è terminato. Sono tornato, come tutti mi chiedevano, bambini in testa. L’unica condizione posta, è stata la mia richiesta di muoverci verso la separazione, tanto per essere dei buoni genitori non è necessario essere marito e moglie (di fatto è già così).  Ed eccomi qui imbrigliato dai miei doveri di padre, ed oppresso dalla mia caratteristica di uomo ragionevole. Tutto è controllato, dal dolore al rancore, allo stupore. Ogni cosa è subordinata all’amore che mi lega ai miei figli, tutto viene dopo, come il mio desiderio di pace, o di fuggire lontano dalla realtà. Vorrei non sentirmi così maledettamente solo, vorrei trovare rifugio in forti braccia che mi consolino, vorrei sguardi sinceri ed occhi trasparenti in cui riflettermi. Mi rendo conto  invece che tutto questo appartiene al passato.
Non c’è notte in cui non soffra per le menzogne ricevute. Ma ora è tutto più chiaro, perchè posso rivalutare la fiducia, l’affetto, il rispetto, l’AMORE che ci legava con occhi diversi, e l’effetto è che non la sento più mia. Rimane solo l’abitudine all’altro, quell’abitudine che forse lei confonde ancora con affetto. Sono a pezzi, mi sento condannato a vita ad una convivenza ipocrita. Mi vorrei salvare, ma data la situazione, ora non posso fare troppi progetti, posso solo vivere di giorno in giorno.


----------

